# Dodge county



## mossyhorn (Sep 18, 2006)

I just decided to start a new post. I have not had a chance to go yet however that is about to change so i will let yall know how it goes i have several pics of a 13 pt. in the daytime and i hope all the stars will line up and luck will shine my way. i will keep yall informed. mossy


----------



## big cntry (Sep 26, 2006)

*Sunday am hunt*

Thought I would chime in mossy.  This is my first year hunting Dodge County...I joined Parkinson Church HC with approx 3000 acres along Gum Swamp Creek.  Not much of a creek right now.  I hunted a few hours and passed on a doe at less than five yards.  Plenty of early season buck sign...rubs and paw marks cover the whole property.  Not much movement after daylight, but a lot to be excited about.  Let's pray for rain to get those fall plots established!


----------



## mossyhorn (Oct 10, 2006)

i live .5 mile from your club i believe and my land also joins yalls club. did you join robbie massingill club. if so there is alot of deer on that tract. i used to be a member and got a few wallhangers off that club. mossy


----------



## big cntry (Oct 12, 2006)

Yes, I'm hunting with Robbie.  He's put together a good group of guys.  A lot of hard prep work went into the property this season.

What size deer have you seen taken down there?  I know that the genetics are good in the area, but I haven't seen anything this year over the 130 mark.

Any honey-holes that you want to share?

I've focused on the north side of the road, but most of the deer are being seen in the food plots to the south.  Did they seem to concentrate in one area when you were hunting it?


----------



## mossyhorn (Oct 13, 2006)

i have some pics of some 130 to 150 class bucks that came off our tract so they are running on yalls club also. when i was a member the land also joined the turf farm and i got several mounted bucks off that spot. i have seen some of the biggest bucks crossing on parkerson dirt road where it dead ends at highway 165. we own golf cart world so drop by sometime and holler at me i will try and give you some local knowledge if it helps. my name is ted. just let me know.


----------



## mossyhorn (Oct 16, 2006)

i am starting to see bigger rubs and scrapes this week. i found a great looking spot in some thick pines. it is along a small drain and is  full of big rubs and scrapes. looks very promising for this weekend. i found 3 different sheds all in this small drain so i will parked right there come saturday morning.


----------



## mossyhorn (Nov 10, 2006)

well it all came together nov 8 you guys can see my 10 point he is posted in the deer hunting section.


----------

